# Flat opera wallets...or how accessories are taking over my life....



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Semi-sorta OT, but since the idea came from here, I thought I'd report back in case any one else can use the info:

Sometime in the last week or so on one of the BorsaBella threads, someone brought up trying to fit most of your daily gear into the BB Travel Bag or the Vera Hipster--bags that are designed to be relatively small & flat. By the time you put a Kindle in the main pocket, you're already running out of room for essentials.

In that thread, one fine lady here brought up some fabulous slim & trim wallets. Gorgeous, but way more than I wanted to spend (given how much else I've been buying), so I started doing some hunting and found what for me is the perfect solution:

Flat Frame Pocket Wallet

I did a lot of searching, starting on Amazon, to find what I wanted. Not too expensive. Not too big. Not too thick. In digging, I found the most options using keywords like "flat" "hinged" or "opera" along with wallet. Limiting to women's accessories, in my case, also helped. Ran down to Target locally as they had quite a selection, but all of theirs were the larger checkbook size, a little too tall to fit into the front pocket of a BB Travel Bag.

Finally, on ebay, I found what I wanted, a mere 4" x 4". Barely holds a damn thing--license/insurance, a couple of credit cards, a few bills and a tiny number of coins if needed. But because I can't overstuff it, it lays beautifully flat in the pocket and carries virtually everything I need. If I'd just move all my Starbucks GC balances onto one card, I'd be set! LOL

The ebay shipper I used doesn't have this specific wallet anymore, which is a bummer. They were super fast, and the wallet is exactly as ordered. For those of you who want to be able to carry a minimum of stuff along with your Kindle, this may be a helpful option.

Now if we could talk Oberon into making them........

(changed link to a current listing to make it easier to see)


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Y'know, this sounds like a GREAT idea. And it has just occurred to me that I actually HAVE a flat wallet. I bought it in Italy when I HAD to use up the euros before I left... 

patrisha


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Victoria, I felt the need to have a new flat wallet too! The thread you are talking about where this is mentioned, I think, is the Vera Bradley thread where I said I couldn't use my hipster to fit all my stuff along with my Kindle in its cover. Meemo told me about the Lodis wallet she bought. I ended up with this one from Zappos.com. It was on sale but I think the price is back up now. It fits everything I need, fits in the hipster with my Kindle, and it's PURPLE !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, the link doesn't show me anything because the auction ended with "Buy It Now."  Any other pics?  I'd love to see it!

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Unfortunately, the link doesn't show me anything because the auction ended with "Buy It Now." Any other pics? I'd love to see it!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,

Scroll down on the auction page. It shows the auction listing with pictures. It's pretty far down.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got it!  I'm reading KBoards on my Netbook, and the screen is half size, so sometimes I don't see things to cue me to scroll down!

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No worries, Betsy, just changed it to a current listing for the same item (different seller, unfortunately).  Hopefully that will make it easier for others to see as well.

DD--that Lodis is gorgeous!  What a great color!  

For me, part of the problem is that I can pick a lovely small wallet, but then end up filling every single one of those pockets--by the time I'm done, it's an inch & a half thick, weighs two pounds, and it's absolutely bulging.  Going with the rigid frame and super small size of this one limits me significantly--no store cards, punch cards, membership cards, etc. that I just don't need to be carrying everywhere.  I won't be using it as a daily wallet (I have a Brighton you can't pull from my hands, thank you), but definitely for those days when I'm running light, or for places like Disneyland where I've got down to the smallest possible purselet.  I love the fact I can drop it in the front pocket of my BB travel bag, and you literally can't tell its there looking at the front.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Victoria, I felt the need to have a new flat wallet too! The thread you are talking about where this is mentioned, I think, is the Vera Bradley thread where I said I couldn't use my hipster to fit all my stuff along with my Kindle in its cover. Meemo told me about the Lodis wallet she bought. I ended up with this one from Zappos.com. It was on sale but I think the price is back up now. It fits everything I need, fits in the hipster with my Kindle, and it's PURPLE !


DD - you got one! I'm so glad it's working for you! 
Anyone looking for the framed wallets, if you don't carry too many cards, etc, & want a frame walled like Victoria's, Target has some that are smaller (and WAY less expensive) than my Lodis flat wallet. I tried one from Target first, but I just carry too much stuff around in my wallet (for no apparent reason since I always use the same two credit cards). Buxton has come out with some too. Sometimes you can find used ones on eBay (that's how I got mine) if you can wait for the right one to pop up

For those that didn't see mine, it's like this (on the inside, mine's smooth red leather).

http://www.lodis.com/leather/shop-womens/shop-by-style/framed-wallets/lily-primadonna-clutch/4903

Here's an Amazon link but there's no inside views or even much of a description (but it's exactly what my wallet looks like):



And it was about $40 on eBay, gently used. Stays flat because of the way the card pockets are staggered on both sides, and I do carry a LOT of store discount cards, gift cards, punch cards, etc in it. Has a pocket for holding receipts as well. Love, love, LOVE this wallet - if they ever stop making it I'll be in deep do-do...maybe I should keep watching eBay & buy a couple of backups!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a framed/opera wallet similar to what you've purchased. Mine is a little wider where I can fit a checkbook in it. I love it. It's so slender that it gives me lots of room in my purse.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> DD - you got one! I'm so glad it's working for you!
> Anyone looking for the framed wallets, if you don't carry too many cards, etc, & want a frame walled like Victoria's, Target has some that are smaller (and WAY less expensive) than my Lodis flat wallet. I tried one from Target first, but I just carry too much stuff around in my wallet (for no apparent reason since I always use the same two credit cards). Buxton has come out with some too. Sometimes you can find used ones on eBay (that's how I got mine) if you can wait for the right one to pop up
> 
> For those that didn't see mine, it's like this (on the inside, mine's smooth red leather).
> ...


Hi, Meemo. Yes, after you told me about your framed wallet, I went hunting for one but the cheapest I could find one (even on eBay) was $139.00. Just too much for a wallet. Then I saw this one on Zappos and I had to get it. It arrived the next day. Zappos is great on shipping.

This wallet is nice and slim but it is gusseted if you need more room. I have quite a few cards (license, credit, medical, etc.) and every one of them fits with room to spare. I have everything I need in it and it still stays very trim. It's perfect for carrying in a smaller bag with my Kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Hi, Meemo. Yes, after you told me about your framed wallet, I went hunting for one but the cheapest I could find one (even on eBay) was $139.00. Just too much for a wallet. Then I saw this one on Zappos and I had to get it. It arrived the next day. Zappos is great on shipping.
> 
> This wallet is nice and slim but it is gusseted if you need more room. I have quite a few cards (license, credit, medical, etc.) and every one of them fits with room to spare. I have everything I need in it and it still stays very trim. It's perfect for carrying in a smaller bag with my Kindle.


Glad you like it. Mine has 14 slots for cards and I needed that. Wish I could use the smaller ones with the hard shell case but it's hard enough for me to change purses, much less wallets. Gotta have one I can use all the time.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a pretty neat looking wallet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got mine at Macys just before Christmas.  I really like it, but it is easy to overfill.  I have a large one, but need to find a smaller one for spring/summer bags.  Change is definitely a problem, especially since I haven't been spending my change, but saving it for Coinstar.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The best way I've found to handle the Coinstar change is to dump it out every night or two.  Or stop using cash in favor of the Amazon Visa. 

Cards are my issue--gift cards, savings cards, punch cards, ID cards for everything under the sun.  They bulk up my wallets & I never even use the silly things!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> The best way I've found to handle the Coinstar change is to dump it out every night or two. Or stop using cash in favor of the Amazon Visa.
> 
> Cards are my issue--gift cards, savings cards, punch cards, ID cards for everything under the sun. They bulk up my wallets & I never even use the silly things!


That's why the small opera wallet from Target didn't work for me, all those cards. But the one I have, with the 14 slots for cards, works great. And any gift cards I have I put in with my cash - I figure that's essentially what they are anyway and that way I don't totally forget I have them (which I tend to do - I've got a Starbucks gift card that I got over a year ago, just used it for the first time last week!). And if I spread them across in the cash pocket they don't get so bulky. Isn't it great to find a wallet (or purse or whatever) that really works for you? And if I hadn't seen my daughter's (which is longer like mine but built like yours) I'd never have started looking for something like it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> That's why the small opera wallet from Target didn't work for me, all those cards. But the one I have, with the 14 slots for cards, works great. And any gift cards I have I put in with my cash - I figure that's essentially what they are anyway and that way I don't totally forget I have them (which I tend to do - I've got a Starbucks gift card that I got over a year ago, just used it for the first time last week!). And if I spread them across in the cash pocket they don't get so bulky. Isn't it great to find a wallet (or purse or whatever) that really works for you? And if I hadn't seen my daughter's (which is longer like mine but built like yours) I'd never have started looking for something like it.


I have the same issues with credit cards and gift cards, Meemo. My model of the Lodis has all those card slots on both sides too. I don't think the ones on the left show up in the picture above. And if it wasn't for YOU, I wouldn't have looked for it either! My 'bulky' wallet was a Coach leather french purse style (very thick design.) Just didn't work with smaller purses when I had my Kindle in its cover.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to thank you, Victoria P for starting this thread. 

Today I walked to the little park down the road with Serenity in her purple RoH Oberon cover and my little Italian flat wallet all beautifully contained in my Borsa Bella travel bag! Until you started this thread, I had absolutely forgotten the flat wallet because the one I usually use and that I keep in my big every-day over-the-shoulder bag is a fat stuffed one . This Italian one holds a couple of credit cards and my drivers license, a couple of dollars and some coins all neatly packed in the front pocket of the BB travel bag along with my cell phone and my IPod.

patrisha


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. do you know what I have used in place of a flat wallet? I've been using my hello kitty cigarette case. lol The inside of the case is so clean and shiny...it seconds as a makeshift mirror. *sigh* dorm life memories


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> . . . . hello kitty cigarette case. . . . .


Gotta say: there's a phrase I wasn't expecting to see. . . . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gotta say: there's a phrase I wasn't expecting to see. . . . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Its one of those products I never really existed until I found it in Hot Topic. I can fit a couple id's/debit cards, some folded bills, and two cigarettes in it lol


----------

